# Rabbits and Allergies



## Driven (May 24, 2010)

I have some really bad news and I'm not sure what to do. Maybe you could help.My boyfriend (Tom) and I just got a new rabbit on Friday. The day that we went to gethim and the day after Tom was sneezing a lot, but we didn't reallythinkmuch of it. Butlast night he was handling the rabbit and afterward had apretty severe allergic reaction where he was wheezing and his throat startedclosing off a bit. He took benydryl and was ok after an hour, but it wasn't good and I'm really worried. 

I don't want to have to give up the rabbitespecially since we just got him and have already started bonding with him, but I don't want Tom to have to suffer either or have to take some kind of allergy medicine every day because of this it just wouldn't be fair and even with a zyrtec or something similiar every day I don't know if that would help enough. I'm going to try a test today to make sure it's not the hay, but I don't see how it could be when after handling therabbit was when things got bad, but we'll see. It would be great to find out that itisjust the hay becausethen I can just buy the compressed little hay pellets they sell instead of loose hay. 

Anyways, we're both really upset about it. He told me he doesn'twant to give upCracker Jack, but we have to do what's best even if it's hard.I feel really bad, butI am atlossfor what to do. 

I am wondering also... If he is a allergic to rabbits would he most likely be allergic to guinee pigs too? We had a hamster and he was fine with him.I'm just trying to think of what to do because I already have a cage and everything that goes with it so if we have to give up Cracker Jack it might be worth getting a hamster instead of trying to get rid of all this stuff and not getting the money back that I spent on it all... And everything is brand new...

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 24, 2010)

I would try to pinpoint what he is allergic to. As it is a new rabbit, there could be something from the previous home that is causing a problem. It could be shavings, food, dusty hay, or chemicals used in the other home. I would give Cracker Jack a good brushing and wipe him down with a damp cloth to try to get rid of possible allergens. 

It would also be a good idea to remove all possible causes of the allergy and slowly reintroduce some. So use blankets instead of shaivngs, newspaper in the litter box with no other litter, contain has as much as you can, get new hay and clean the rabbit. If the allergy goes away after you do this, slowly bring back some needed things. Use litter in the litter box, and do other things that are needed. If the allergy comes back, then you would have a better idea of what causes it. 
There are also allergy tests that can be done to help pinpoint what it is. 

It is possible to be allergic to one particular animal or a breed. It depends on the amount of dander the animal produces and the fur of that animal. Some individuals produce more than others even of the same breed. It could be possible that he is just allergic to Cracker Jack and not another rabbit. If he is allergic to rabbits, it doesn't mean they are allergic to guinea pigs or other animals.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 24, 2010)

Many allergy sufferers find a HEPA filter very helpful. 
There are a number of allergy sufferers among the members here... try typing "allergy" into the search engine, and you should get some good results. I remember some very complete threads in the past


----------



## kirbyultra (May 24, 2010)

That's a pretty severe reaction. Definitely find out if it's a hay reaction. It is possible for him to handle her and then get an allergic reaction even if it's the hay because the bun rolls around in that stuff and it's on their fur, then it gets on you! 

It's rare but not unheard of to be allergic to the animal itself. I am one such poor soul. I am allergic to cats and buns, and I have to wear a mask whenever I have to do heavy duty handling of my buns. When I play with them I'm pretty ok but at times I pay for it later. I take a pill daily and I use an inhaler now but I do it because I can't bear to lose my bunnies. My reaction is not as severe but I do experience wheezing sometimes. The inhaler helps a lot.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 24, 2010)

To Autumn's point, Hepa filters are a godsend. I can't imagine living without them. So I'm allergic to buns and my hubby is allergic to their hay.  but since getting a filter for each room, hubby's allergy symptoms have almost completely disappeared, no medication required. I'm not so lucky but I'm hanging in there.


----------



## Driven (May 24, 2010)

Ok, thanks everyone for all of the info. I was wondering also if maybe a rex rabbit because their fur is so different might be better? I would like to know for sure before I make this change though of course.


----------



## Driven (May 24, 2010)

I found this telling that rex rabbits are more hypoallergenic:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080108093142AAVPXPu

Still not sure how true this is though...


----------



## Happi Bun (May 24, 2010)

I've heard that Rex rabbits have _less_ dander because of their coat style, but I'm not sure if it's true. They are not hypoallergenic though. The only for sure way of knowing if it will make a difference is to find someone who has Rex bunnies and have Tom play with him/her for a few hours. It would be important to make sure the Rex bunny you see is fed hay, that way if he doesn't have a reaction you know it's because of the type of bunny and not lack of hay.

If you do have to re-home Cracker Jack it would be in his best interest to go to a bunny rescue. Though I would recommend trying the HEPA Filter and changing hay types first.


----------



## Amy27 (May 24, 2010)

Ditto Helen on seeing if it is the hay. I know I had a pet sitter come once that was severly allergic to the timothy hay. I don't know if it is true or not but I have heard that it is more likely to be allergic to the hay then the actual rabbit. Also, I am allergic to dogs and I used a HEPA filter and they worked great. I had a big one for the living room area and a smaller one for my bedroom. 

Good luck. I hope you are able to find a solution.


----------



## Driven (May 24, 2010)

Ok, we did a test tonight. I took a piece of hay and a bit of his rabbit fur and taped each seperate onto my boyfriend's arm in different places. Both came up with bumps so he is obviously allergic to both the rabbit fur and the hay. So here is my plan... The breeder that I got the rabbit from also had a purebred mini rex there (i was debating between her and Cracker Jack before I decided on him) so I am going to trade him for the mini rex in hopes that that will help since mini rex's supposedly shed a lot less and are better for people with allergies. I am also going to get rid of the loose hay we use and get the compressed hay pellets instead. 

How does that sound? Good idea?


----------



## aurora369 (May 25, 2010)

My fiance, Ryan, is severely allergic to hay and grasses. If he kneels on grass or carries a bale of hay, he breaks out in hives where the grass or hay has touched him. So, needlessly to say, having the buns in the house causes him some discomfort.

Also, Ryan went to the doctors and had an allergy test done to find out what was triggering his allergies so we could find a solution. The results showed that he is not allergic to rabbits but very allergic to grass. 

Since the rabbits eat and play with hay all day, the pollen is all over their fur. So playing with the rabbits triggers his allergies just like playing with grass. 

I would say that the test performed shows some allergy to hay but cannot conclusively prove an allergy to rabbits themselves. As the rabbit was exposed to hay before the fur was taken off the reaction could very well have been to grass pollen from the hay on the fur. 

I have three mini-rexes and one lop with normal fur. To Ryan, there is no difference because his allergy is to hay and they all carry hay pollen in their fur equally. We also find that the mini rex fur "flies" more than normal fur as it is shorter and lighter. From personal (well Ryan's) experience, I would not say that one type of fur is better than the other, they both effect him equally.

Hepa filters are a god send, we have two very high flow filters in the living room where the rabbits live. One on each side of the bunny area. These make a huge difference for Ryan, if I turn them off he can tell right away.

So, I would first find out what the cause of his allergies is by getting a test done by a doctor. Get a decently good hepa filter and keep it beside the rabbit. Vacuum and dust regularly to help keep all allergens at a minimum. 

I would also keep hay in an air tight container, like a rubbermaid for storage. And only bring out small amounts as needed for a hay rack or a handful in the litter box. This is also something that makes a big difference at our house for reducing allergies.

Compressed pellets don't provide the same wearing properties for rabbits teeth and scrubbing for their intestines. The hay helps keep teeth in check by the side to side motion required to chew the long stems, and the long fibers help push everything along in the digestive tract. I would only move to compressed hay after all other ways of storing hay have been investigated.

-Dawn


----------



## Happi Bun (May 25, 2010)

*Driven wrote: *


> Ok, we did a test tonight. I took a piece of hay and a bit of his rabbit fur and taped each seperate onto my boyfriend's arm in different places. Both came up with bumps so he is obviously allergic to both the rabbit fur and the hay. So here is my plan... The breeder that I got the rabbit from also had a purebred mini rex there (i was debating between her and Cracker Jack before I decided on him) so I am going to trade him for the mini rex in hopes that that will help since mini rex's supposedly shed a lot less and are better for people with allergies. I am also going to get rid of the loose hay we use and get the compressed hay pellets instead.
> 
> How does that sound? Good idea?



I would hate for you to return Cracker Jack to the breeder only the find the Mini Rex does nothing to lessen his allergy symptoms. Why not go see this bunny and spend a few hours with it and see before making the decision to trade?


----------



## Nela (May 25, 2010)

Copied this from another thread I had posted on, hoping this might help someway. I know firsthand how tough battling allergies can be... By the way, purebred rex bunnies did help me, though it wasn't 100% hypoallergenic. What I am saying is, he may still reactto any bunny, though it is possible he will not react as strongly to the rex. It is also possible that since the allergen is new, he may become more immune to it over time though the opposite is true as well. I would suggest trying hay cubes and if possible, leaving the cubes in a hay rack so the bunny won't have as much direct contact.

Are you using shavings or bedding throughout the cage as well? You should limit any litter substance to the litter corner. Compacted wood pellets always made me wheeze so if he has asthma he might want to replace them with paper ones. 

Avoid contact with him face. Meaning: avoiding kissing the bunny, or petting it and then putting his hands in his face. Lips, eyes and nose are very sensitive to allergens and also affect the respiratory tract. 

Injections are also available if it is an option for you guys. 

Anyway on to the rest:

- Steam treatment helps a lot with clearing airways. Before going to bed (at least an hour or so) start a hot shower, as hot as you can. Then simply take deep breaths. The heat and moistness will help dislodge the mucous. Blow your nose as much as you can and whatever you can cough, cough. It's important that you don't go straight to bed after though as you will need to cough up whatever was dislodged and lying down will make you choke more.

- When wheezy and coughing a lot, sleeping in a more upright position will help.

- Avoid milk products when coughing and wheezing as it thickens the mucous.

- Wear a mask when cleaning the cage and handling the hay.

- Take an antihistamine and/or inhalers prior to cleaning the cage or even long play sessions. 

- Singulair is an option but it is to be used daily and does not replace any other med. It is simply something that helps reduce asthma, not treat it. It is not an allergy med, you need to take antihistamines anyway. 

- The trick with antihistamines is testing every kind out there basically and unfortunately. I always keep two on hand and alternate because once your body gets too used to one, it simply stops being effective.Oneis a prescription antihistamine because I have pushed myself too far and over-the-counter is simply too weak. The other, is the new fast-acting extra-strengthBenadryl gel caplets. Be warned: you may lose hours of your life and not remember anything Seriously though, be very cautious when taking them because they can make you severely drowsy and basicallycan makeyou feel drunk. It's the best I have taken yet though. 

- Don't bring yourself to a point where cortisone is needed to control your allergies and asthma symptoms. If you get to that point, step back and re-evaluate. You want to avoid high level doses of cortisone over an extended period of time.

- Air purifiers, opening doors and windows to let the air change, washing all linens, and even using a separate outfit to handle the bunny and then changing right away can help.

- Showering after washing the bunny's cage or at least washing your hands after handling the buns.

- Avoid or at least reduce bunny kisses Kissing the bunnies sends the allergens right up your airway.

- If you have the time, financesand patience for the shots, go for it.

- Consider feeding hay cubes rather than loose hay.

- Do know that prolonged allergies can result in the secretions causing secondary infections such as sinusitis, bronchitis, pneumonia... Try not to get to that point.

- Do remember that while working with shelter buns is awesome, if you overexpose yourself, you may make your allergies worse and therefore, it could become harder to tolerate your own buns. It wouldn't be advantageous for anyone if you couldn't tolerate your own bunnies after. It really sucks. I know, I've been there.

- Last thing, one thing that greatly helped me was using cat litter (if you can tolerate it)in a litterbox that has a heavy wire thing on it so she could not stir it or eat it. Now, we know that cat litter is normally a no-no because it is dangerous if eaten and dusty etc. I had asked here and most seemed to think that it is not a problem if those two factors are taken care of. However, I don't know that it's proven either. My vet seemed to think it was fine, but we all know that vets don't always know everything about bunnies either. It's not something I quite suggest, but thought I would put it out there in case. Hoping other members here could give more input on it.

Good luck to you! Allergies suck!:rose:


----------



## Nela (May 25, 2010)

Meant to add, guinea pigs are known to be one of the worst animals for allergies. Unfortunately, it's most likely he'd react just as much to them. It's not impossible that he wouldn't be allergic, but most people who are allergic to rabbits are allergic to guineas. 

I've also experienced differences in my allergies depending on the rabbit itself. Some seemed to set me off right away into big allergic reactions, whereas some barely had any effect. 

Another thing to point out, is if your bf has seasonal allergies (i.e. hayfever) he will be even more sensitive to any added allergen at this time. From what I know (and if I remember correctly from what I have been told as well) there isn't any significant issue with taking antihistamines regularly for a bit aside from the drowsiness most of them cause. He could also just take one about an hour before handling the bunny and see if that helps any. 

Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Driven (May 25, 2010)

Wow, thank you for all of the great info!

So can I use hay cubes instead of loose hay or no? I think I kind of got mixed opinions about that. I am looking to eliminate loose hay completely if possible.


----------



## Driven (May 25, 2010)

Ok. I found this forum post on another website:

"No, you cannot feed them hay cubes instead of loose hay. Hay cubes are not long fiber, they are small pieces of hay compressed together. They don't do the same thing for rabbits like the long loose hay does. 

Loose hay gives them long fiber strands that help push hair and keep the gut moving. Hay cubes are more like pellets than long loose hay.

They should only be given as treats once in awhile"

But if loose hay is bothering my boyfriend, I'm not sure what to do?

Ok, and I also found this from the rabbits for dummies book:

For those of you with allergies, use timothy hay cubes (avoid alfalfa hay cubes). Although loose hay is preferred, these compressed cubes are the next best thing. Processed cubes have fiber but in short lengths, which aren't as effective in the rabbit gut as loose hay. If your rabbit eats cubes instead of loose hay, getting a high fiber pelleted food is especially important. "

I feed my rabbit ecotrition. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11940

*Ingredients:* Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Ground Corn, Heat Processed Soybeans, Whole Corn, Oat Groats. Barley, Sunflower Seed. Soybean Meal, Timothy Hay, Wheat Middlings, Soybean Hulls, Carrot Slices, Green Split Peas, Feeding Oatmeal, Yellow Split Peas, Diced Apples. Diced Pineapple, Cane Molasses, Salt, Diced Carrots, Diced Potatoes, Minced Onions, Parsley Flakes , Celery Flakes, Diced Red Peppers, Diced Green Peppers, Cabbage Flakes, Leek Flakes, Diced Zucchini, Tomato Fakes, Spinach Flakes, Ground Limestone, Dicalcium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Vitamin A Acetate, D-Activated Animal Sterol, dl-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate, Niacin, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Monohydrate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Menadione. Sodium Bisulfate Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Magnesium Oxide, Ferrous Carbonate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate, and Color Added : FD & C Red #40, FD & C Yellow #5, FD & C Yellow #6, FD & C Blue #1. 

So can I use hay cubes instead of loose hay as long as the rabbit has enough fiber intheir food?


----------



## BethM (May 25, 2010)

I am VERY allergic to hay, but not rabbits. I take Zyrtec every day, and it mostly eliminates my problems. (I'm allergic to a lot of other things, too, the Zyrtec takes care of that as well.).
I do have some mild symptoms when I do a lot of hay handling, but that is once a week or less frequntly. Normal feeding doesn't bother me. 
My husband is mildly allergic to the rabbits, so he will take Claritin on days when he'll have a lot of exposure to the rabbits. 

Claritin does not work for me, Zyrtec does not work for him. Both are OTC and generic, so they are inexpensive. If your boyfriend decides to try OTC medicine, it might take one or two weeks of taking it daily for his system to adjust, and for the meds to work properly. I also get relief from sinus rinses.


----------



## Driven (May 25, 2010)

Ok, thanks. But what about the timothy hay cubes? Can I use those instead of loose hay as long as the rabbit gets enough fiber in his diet?? I really think they hay cubes would help with the allergies to hay since it is compressed.

This is from the rabbits for dummies book:

For those of you with allergies, use timothy hay cubes (avoid alfalfa hay cubes). Although loose hay is preferred, these compressed cubes are the next best thing. Processed cubes have fiber but in short lengths, which aren't as effective in the rabbit gut as loose hay. If your rabbit eats cubes instead of loose hay, getting a high fiber pelleted food is especially important. "


----------



## BethM (May 25, 2010)

Personally, I prefer my rabbits get regular hay. I think it is healthier for their teeth. I sometimes give hay cubes as a fun treat. Other people may have other opinions.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 25, 2010)

3 out 4 members of my family are severely allergic to hay. I'm mildly allergic to Gus's fur, but that's only a problem if I get a hair caught in my eyelashes or nose. Washing my face usually solves the problem, though.

I take allergy medication daily, as does my eldest son.

Hay cubes, I've found, create just as much hay dust as regular hay. Maybe even more.

Like others here, I recommend getting a HEPA filter. It'll make your house less dusty too. 

Buying good quality, non-dusty hay makes a big difference too.

If worse comes to worse, is there a way for your bun to eat his hay outside? Gus has a hay bin on the back patio where he's free to eat as much hay as he likes during the day. At night, I've got wicker baskets and willow and grape wreaths for him to chew on.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Driven (May 25, 2010)

That's a good idea! Thanks!


----------



## Nela (May 26, 2010)

Mmm, good point about the cubes vs loose...

If you cannot bring him outside, maybe make him eat his hay in the bathroom, maybe even in the tub? (only if thebunnydoesn't stress of course)Easy to clean after and if you have a fan, it'll help circulate the air Hay cubes 'can' work but regular hay is always best. It's better than no hay at all, but probably trying to find another way with regular hay is best for now.


----------



## Driven (May 26, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I just bought timothy hay cubes, but funnybunny said that they are even more dusty than loose hay, so I am thinking about taking them back and getting regular hay and just feeding it to him outside or something.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 26, 2010)

Here's a thought. Get a big tupperware bin with a lid on it. Cut a bunny-sized hole in one side at the bottom. Put the hay inside the bin, put lid back on, and leave it in bunny's run area. He can hop inside and eat the hay. That way, it is still mostly sealed.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (May 26, 2010)

That's an excellent idea, Autumn! Combine that with a HEPA filter and there'll be hardly any allergens floating around at all!

:thumbup

Rue


----------



## Dragonrain (May 26, 2010)

I didn't read every post in full, so I'm not sure if someone already mentioned this, but have you tried other kinds of grass hays?

I'm allergic to timothy hay too - but have found that some of the other types of grass hays don't bother me nearly as much.


----------



## Driven (May 26, 2010)

No, I haven't considered other hays because I thought timothy hay was the best. Can you give me some names of different kinds? Thanks so much!


----------



## Driven (May 26, 2010)

And I know some people said that getting a mini rex instead wouldn't help a lot, but the fact that it could help a little is why we are going with that breed. We pick out a baby on Friday and get him at the end of June after I get back from a trip I'm going on. I'm still in the process of trying to find a good home for Cracker Jack, but I've got one person that is interested so I'm sure he will get a home soon.


----------



## Happi Bun (May 27, 2010)

Orchard Grass is a good alternative to timothy hay and many allergy sufferers report that it does help lower the symptoms. Getting a mini-rex may _or _may not help, that is the thing. What if you re-home Cracker Jack and it doesn't make any difference? Then you could focus more on changing hay and trying a HEPA Filter. Have you thought about going to the breeder and spending a few hours with the Rex first before making the big commitment?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 27, 2010)

I will state openly that my minirex is a veritable snowstorm of fuzz... that boy sheds constantly. I don't notice a significant difference between his shedding and my mixed bun's shed.
Don't know who suggested that mini-rex would be easier on the allergies, but it wouldn't be the case with my guy.

I urge you to investigate the hay and filtering situation thoroughly before rehoming Cracker Jack. Save yourself (And him) some time and heartache that way


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 27, 2010)

I know hay can be a big factor I am very allergic to my local grown hay. When I did timothy ox bow no problems but now that I buy bales I am sneezing and sotting now from giving the bunnies hay. 

I think it may be the hay for a long time we thought it was our new bun jessi but once the buns came out of our bedroom I stopped sneezing all night and only when I fill there hay been do I sneeze and Hubby does that most of the time for me now.


----------



## Dragonrain (May 27, 2010)

Other types of grass hays include Orchard grass, Bermuda grass, brome. I fed my bunnies bluegrass for awhile and they liked that. 

Timothy hay is the most common one used to feed pet bunnies, but other types of grass hays are good too. It's legume hay that you want to feed in limited amounts - alfalfa, because its higher in protein, calcium, and calories.

I would deffinatly spend some time with rex bunnies before you give up Cracker Jack and get a rex. That would be sad if you just end up having to get rid of the rex bunny too.


----------



## BethM (May 27, 2010)

If your bf's problem is the hay, switching rabbits won't make much difference. I suggest changing the hay situation first, and getting a HEPA filter. The chances are good that this combination will solve or minimize the allergies, and you won't have to needlessly stress Cracker Jack. Also try OTC meds, they are inexpensive to try, and many people can find one that reduces or eliminates the allergy symptoms. I'm no into taking things to solve every problem, but sometimes that is just the best way to go.

If it turns out to be an allergy to the rabbits, I highly rocommend spending time (several hours) with a Rex rabbit BEFORE bringing one home. Because it doesn't make sense to have to rehome two rabbits if you don't need to.


----------



## Laurizzle7 (Apr 14, 2013)

I too have become allergic to my rabbit but getting rid of her is out of the question. Though I became allergic to her after I had raised her from being a baby so I have a very close emotional attachment to her. My allergy is just sneezing and itchy eyes it isn't as severe as your boyfriends. I would get medication and ask the doctor if you want to keep your rabbit  Good luck!


----------

